
History of the Naturalization of Kurt Gödel [pdf] - kjhughes
https://web.archive.org/web/20141226210511/https://robert.accettura.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Morgenstern_onGoedelcitizenship.pdf
======
schoen
I think there was another page somewhere that found even more information
about what Gödel's constitutional loophole was. I think it had to do with the
smallest number of people in existing government offices who could conspire to
seize total power while formally following constitutional principles; Gödel
felt that this number was actually quite small. I don't remember what
procedure he may have suggested.

~~~
schoen
There are some discussions at

[https://www.quora.com/What-was-the-flaw-Kurt-G%C3%B6del-
disc...](https://www.quora.com/What-was-the-flaw-Kurt-G%C3%B6del-discovered-
in-the-US-constitution-that-would-allow-conversion-to-a-dictatorship)

[https://politics.stackexchange.com/questions/9785/how-
did-g%...](https://politics.stackexchange.com/questions/9785/how-
did-g%C3%B6del-believe-the-us-could-become-a-dictatorship-without-the-
constitutio)

[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2010183](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2010183)

The discussion that I actually remembered was

[https://blog.plover.com/law/Godel-
dictatorship.html](https://blog.plover.com/law/Godel-dictatorship.html)

which discusses the prospect of having Congress admit large numbers of new
states with extremely tiny populations, in order to give those populations a
straightforward and routine way of passing constitutional amendments. Guerra-
Pujol doesn't think this is what Gödel had in mind, and indeed things it was
just about the ability to amend the constitution via its official amendment
procedure so as to eliminate particular rights, political institutions, or
restrictions on further amendments.

